

Rate my pseudo-startup - klbarry

I used an easy reddit-like website creator called slinkset to create a social news site for events in NYC:<p>http://www.youvoteevents.com/<p>I made it on a whim to create a web property for the real start-up I work for, reco jeans. All of the content I added myself a while back.<p>What do you think, HN, does the idea have potential? Should I actually focus on bringing users to it or abandon it?
======
iqster
I like the idea. Some nits ...

\- I don't like the idea of a dedicated logon. Have you thought of using a
person's Facebook, Twitter, etc. logins? And how about using Facebook connect
to tell me which events have been upvoted/submittedby my friends.

\- How do you prevent spammers?

\- What are the incentives of a user to submit an event? I can imagine there
are times where users don't want an event to get too crowded (e.g. Tim Burton
exhibit at the MOMA). Or only have my posse know about it.

~~~
slater
Some more:

\- How are you going to stop people from making private parties public
(similar to what happened to that guy in England coupla years back, who posted
a private party to his public facebook page, 100s showed up and trashed his
parent's place)

\- Maybe that's just for site launch, but seems a bit odd that this is NYC-
specific, despite the URL having nothing to do with NYC.

~~~
klbarry
Hmm, I didn't think about that at all. There's not much I could do about it,
except delete it if someone complains and has proof

Events are geographic oriented, and NYC is where our company is, so it made
sense to make it only NYC oriented.

